# Clippers this week: 1/13 and 1/15



## Greg (Jan 12, 2009)

Probably only one thread needed for these two minor events. Perhaps Thursday will develop into something more impressive.


----------



## hardline (Jan 13, 2009)

looks like stowe is going to get 5+inches by the 14th. im siked


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2009)

hardline said:


> looks like stowe is going to get 5+inches by the 14th. im siked



where did you get your numbers?  

http://www.snowforecast.com/StoweMountainResort/forecast

I always like surprises and Mansfield always has some.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2009)

The other factor will be with the cold dry air that will be in place, the stuff that falls will most like be great quality blower, *BUT* the winds likely to be associated with the back side of these clippers will redistribute the snow very quickly


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> the back side of these clippers will redistribute the snow very quickly



I think I know where to find the lost snow


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2009)

i like accuweather, not because they are often wrong, but because they get me cranked when I know they might be right!






Another low-blower.  Pretty dry stuff, doubt if it's bump building material for Greg.... :argue:


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2009)

billski said:


> Pretty dry stuff, doubt if it's bump building material for Greg.... :argue:



Mogul hate is lame.


----------



## hardline (Jan 13, 2009)

billski said:


> I think I know where to find the lost snow



its change a it from last night but with blow in and wrap around i think it will be ok

plus i got some good beta from jd as he was up there yesterday so i know where to look

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=44.556227823289724&lon=-72.81326293945312&site=btv&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2009)

billski said:


> i like accuweather, not because they are often wrong, but because they get me cranked when I know they might be right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And with the wind, the stuff that falls at Sundown might very well end up at my house over by the CT/RI border   What Sundown needs for this storm is for Albany to get dumped on, because that's about where Sundown's blow in will come from


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2009)

*I like a Blizzard*

THE GENERAL FORECAST: 
***WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR NORTHERN NY, CENTRAL AND NORTHERN VT FROM THIS AFTERNOON PAST MIDNIGHT***
Thickening clouds, breezy, and not as cold. Scattered snow showers spreading east, becoming likely through the St. Lawrence Valley and NY, where a dusting to 3 inches are possible, reaching southern NH late. Highs in the mid 20s to low 30s. Winds becoming south to southwest, increasing to 10 to 20 with gusts to 35 mph, except 10 to 15 mph through NH. 

MOUNTAIN FORECAST: Snow showers developing this afternoon, lowering the clouds onto the summits above 2000 feet north, 3000 feet south. Strong south winds will cause considerable blowing and drifting. Heavy snow squalls tonight, with 2 to 5 inches, near blizzard conditions. Clouds breaking and lifting off the summits Wednesday, windy and bitterly cold, wind chills in the 30s and 40s below zero.


WINDS............Tuesday.....................Wednesday
2000 FT..........S 20-35 mph...........NW 25>15 mph
4000 FT.......SSW 40-55 mph........NW 45>30 mph
6000 FT........SW 50-70 mph..........NW 50-65 mph

TEMPERATURES
2000 FT..............near 25..................near 5 below
4000 FT.............20 to 25..................near 5 below
6000 FT.............10 to 15..................near 5 below

Winds Elsewhere:
Winds today becoming south to southwest, increasing to 10 to 20 with gusts to 35 mph, except 10 to 15 mph through NH. Southwest winds this evening, shifting to the northwest near or after midnight, 10 to 20 mph, with gusts to 35 mph. Northwest winds on Wednesday 10 to 15 mph, gusting to 25 mph.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2009)

billski said:


> THE GENERAL FORECAST:
> ***WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR NORTHERN NY, CENTRAL AND NORTHERN VT FROM THIS AFTERNOON PAST MIDNIGHT***
> Thickening clouds, breezy, and not as cold. Scattered snow showers spreading east, becoming likely through the St. Lawrence Valley and NY, where a dusting to 3 inches are possible, reaching southern NH late. Highs in the mid 20s to low 30s. Winds becoming south to southwest, increasing to 10 to 20 with gusts to 35 mph, except 10 to 15 mph through NH.
> 
> ...



 I gotta chill just reading that!   Wouldn't stop me from skiing in it if I had the day off though


----------



## hardline (Jan 13, 2009)

ill be hittin it like it was paris hillton


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Mogul hate is lame.



If you don't use this quote in your sig I will.  F it, I'm using it.  :lol:


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2009)

hardline said:


> ill be hittin it like it was paris hillton



so that explains why they were hosing out the gondi  :blink:


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 14, 2009)

we only got about 2-3 inches overnight (better than nothing), however its brutally cold.  Currently where I live (half way between the base lodge and the summit) the mercury reads negative 4, yesterday at this time the temp was negative 9, so its an improvement.  Bundle up!


----------



## KingM (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks like a bust for the first clipper. Second isn't looking too promising either.


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2009)

*Advisory level snow*



> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> 324 PM EST WED JAN 14 2009
> 
> ...



I guess the track came north?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 14, 2009)

Overnight we got about three inches last night


----------



## danny p (Jan 14, 2009)

3-6" for my neck of the woods...stoked for the refresh!  hopefully some more this weekend!


----------



## danny p (Jan 15, 2009)

light flurries here with a fresh inch of snow on the ground...so much for forecasts........


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

danny p said:


> light flurries here with a fresh inch of snow on the ground...so much for forecasts........



BUST! :-x


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 15, 2009)

light snow here..a fresh coating and still coming down..


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sitting here in NE CT with maybe a half dozen flakes so far .  My wife just called me and assures me that it's snowing and snowing pretty good down by her office in SE CT right now.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 15, 2009)

About 1.5 to 2 inches so far here in Essex  CT (near the coast)


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2009)

minus 24F (-24) in my home town.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> BUST! :-x



Totally..


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> BUST! :-x


you nailed that forecast better than NWS.

Boston sez:
"CLIPPER SYSTEM WILL PASS SOUTH OF NEW ENGLAND TODAY. FORECAST WAS
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]NOT AN EASY ONE...ESPECIALLY WHEN TALKING ABOUT POPS AND SNOWFALL
AMOUNTS...[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]THOUGHT ABOUT PULLING DOWN MOST OF THE ADVISORIES WITH PACKAGE EXCEPT
FOR RHODE ISLAND AND SE MASS. HOWEVER...SOME OF THE GUIDANCE...EVEN
WITH PALTRY QPF...HAS A NICE SWATH OF LOW LEVEL FRONTOGENESIS AND
OKAY SNOW GROWTH FROM BDL EASTWARD TO OWD...SO QPF COULD BE UNDERDONE
THERE. THEREFORE...HAVE DECIDED TO KEEP THE ADVISORIES UP FOR
NORTHERN CT..

[/FONT][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]OTHERWISE...AREAS TO THE NORTH OF THE ADVISORY AREA MAY SEE AN INCH
OR TWO. NOT SURE IF IT WILL EVEN SNOW MORE THAN A TRACE NORTH OF
ROUTE 2 AND WEST OF 495. WENT WITH CHANCE POPS THERE.

ALBANY SEZ:
[/FONT][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]NEAR TERM /UNTIL 6 PM THIS EVENING/...
BASED ON OBSERVATIONS FROM THE SPOTTER NETWORK...RADAR IMAGERY
INDICATING A DECREASE IN COVERAGE AND COLDER CLOUD TOPS QUICKLY
DEPARTING TO THE EAST...WE WILL DROP THE ADVISORY FOR SOUTHERN
LITCHFIELD COUNTY. HIGHEST TOTAL OF SNOW THUS FAR HAS BEEN 1 INCH
ACROSS NW CT AND WITH LITTLE ADDITIONAL SNOW EXPECTED. THIS HAS
BEEN COLLABORATED WITH OKX AND BOX WFOS."

[/FONT][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]LOOKS LIKE WE WILL BE SHORT ON ADVISORY LEVEL SNOWS...4 INCHES.
RADAR AND OBSERVATIONS INDICATING VERY LIGHT SNOW.[/FONT]"

Binghamton sez:
"
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]THE VERY LIGHT SNOW CONTINUES EARLY THIS MORNING ON NORTHERN
PERIPHERY OF CLIPPER SYSTEM. BASED ON THE FEW SPOTTER REPORTS WE
HAVE RECEIVED, THE SNOW WAS LIGHT ENOUGH TO JUSTIFY CANCELLING THE
ADVISORY. "

But they do feel confident about the temps:
[/FONT][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]SHORT TERM /6 PM THIS EVENING THROUGH SATURDAY NIGHT/...
IF WE GET ANY WIND AT ALL TONIGHT INTO FRIDAY, A WIND CHILL
ADVISORY WILL BE A NO BRAINER."

and for da weekend:
[/FONT][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]ANOTHER WEAK SYSTEM CLIPS THE REGION ON SATURDAY, WITH A GENERAL 1
TO 2 INCHES OF SNOW FORECAST.
[/FONT]

At least NWS Fesses up.  The media just forgets....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 15, 2009)

I know the snow wasn't going to affect my part of the woods, but it's 15F and sunny right now!


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> I know the snow wasn't going to affect my part of the woods, but it's 15F and sunny right now!


Hmmm.  heat wave, eh?  Teens are my favorite temp for skiing.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 15, 2009)

NOAA is saying that the high for Lincoln, NH is going to be -1F this afternoon.  No, it is in the teens..... I'm sure that we'll make up for it tonight!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 15, 2009)

We got about 6+ inches and its still snowing....God I wist there was a hill near.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 15, 2009)

ALLSKIING said:


> We got about 6+ inches and its still snowing....God I wist there was a hill near.



  When I was in Boy Scouts we would often camp in Bating Hallow.  There was a nasty trail called Cardiac Hill that you would have to climb between the swimming hole and the mess hall.  I haven't been there in more than 15yrs., but I bet when its covered it could be done.  I'm sure they won't mind


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2009)

.  -21 here@ Stowe.   Once it gets below -5. It all feels the same!

630am Friday. Minus 29.  Nothing moves, literally.  Feels like home.  Cross fingers car starts.  Go hunting for Hardline soon.


----------

